# Best Pencil?



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm sick of sharpening my pencil every 10 inches of writing on wood! I'm using the standard #2, a soft one, I'm sure. I need something that is hard enough to hold a sharp point, as I often use a precision measuring tool that has very small holes. I don't want to use anything with ink.

Is there anything easily obtainable, and not some special order thing?


----------



## RobynHoodridge (Jan 9, 2012)

Pity you need such a fine point. Otherwise this write-with-metal pen.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

If you get harder lead, like 6 or 8, the marking will be quite light. But, you can get that lead and the pencil at any office supply store.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

These work for me. I have them with hard and soft leads.
Not cheap, but yet not too much.

http://www.amazon.com/Pentel-GraphGear-Automatic-Drafting-PG523E/dp/B0006HXQX0


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I buy mechanical, non refillable pencils with a fine, hard lead at the Dollar store. Last time, I got a card of 4 for a buck.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Any one have a Pica pencil?

Word has it that they are awesome.

http://artisantool.co/markers!


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

The mechanical drafting pencil I linked to above is designed to work with templates "tools with small holes ect" 
That type has a thin lead sleeve, to support the lead at a distance from the pencil body.
Not a good pocket pencil however, will tend to poke through.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Ticonderoga #3.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I seldom use a pencil for marking.

I usually use a marking knife.


----------



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

I use a mechanical pencil - probably much like Gene mentioned - for most of my marking.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tried all the mechanical pencils
got tired of the lead breaking or coming loose
and looking for the refill leads in all the hidden places

wood pencils cracked in my pocket
the lead would fall out or break 
when i went to use them

finaly just buy them by the box (#2)
and got an xacto hand crank sharpener (K5)
i have soup cans in tandem around the shop
sharp over dull
and just keep 6-10 in the sharp cans
(made a little insert for the bottom
from styrofoam for the points)

just use one till it starts to round over
and put in the lower dull can
all to be sharpened again together

and get another sharp one for those fine lines

now i don't have pencils in my pockets
they are everywhere around the shop
and the cans are right where i need one too


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Pretty much totally agree with David/Patron above.
I bet I have 50 pencils in a few coffee mugs around the shop. When one gets dull, I grab a sharp one.
When a bunch are dull, I sit at the bench, take a break and sharpen them up.
Then back to work.
All those fancy & expensive mechanical pencils aren't worth it.
A box of 12 at the dollar store does it.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Never to return to the dreadful pile of pencils scattered around, done that dance far to long.
Precision mechanical pencils work best "for me".


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I picked up some of these Bic pencils last week at the grocery store. I like them.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hairy,
that's the ones I buy, too. I use the .05mm. the lead breaks frequently, but at the price, it's no biggie.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have an electric pencil sharpener and 20 or so pencils all around in my shop,never have to look for one,sharpening them takes a few seconds for each,never had much luck with the more expensive, fancy mechanical or drafting pencils,lost a few then stopped buying them.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm in the "many pencils" camp. I too have cups of pencils and a hand crank pencil sharpener. Probably takes about 2 minutes to sharpen 20 or 30 pencils. I know it's not a high tech solution, but it's simple and cheap.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm with Ken. I have an electric sharpener next to my work area so is simply inserting the pencil as it dulls and you are back to work.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I was unable to use mechanical pencils because I kept breaking the lead. Then I found these:
http://www.amazon.com/uni-ball-KuruToga-Mechanical-Starter-1751934/dp/B0026ICM1E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376921592&sr=8-1

It works, at least for me. Highly recommended.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I use mechanical pencils for general marking uses. I like the 0.9 leads, they don't break as easily as the 0.5.

for critical markings where cut lines will be made I use a marking gauge though


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

For general pocket use, marking triangles and faces, noting jointed edges, marking part names, or writing notes to myself on the stock, I like softer pencils, like #1's, or even carpenter's pencils, and a pocket sharpener on the apron.

For accurate pencil marking, I like 2mm drafting lead holders.










I'll pick one up loaded with a 2H or 4H, and quickly pointed with one of these:









I only use knives for direct marking hand joinery.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

+1 Hairy. I use 'em as well, but mine have the 7mm lead. They seem to last ok…Till ya drop them.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Electric sharpener and many, many, many pencils. I don't think I'v paid for a pencil in years, they're given away at all the woodworking events everywhere. I use them until I can't hold it in the sharpener anymore. I have a few short pencils of my Father-in-laws that I've kept, to remember him and his idiosyncrasies, he would use them until he sharpend the metal ferrule.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

I was using harder lead for a while, but at times it made a small dent (groove?) in the work piece. No. 2 is easier to erase.

Free tip of the day- use your crepe rubber sanding belt dresser as a giant pencil eraser.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, a lot of replies for just a pencil! Glad I didn't ask about a table saw! LOL


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the Dixon #2. The erasers actually work.
A good barrel sharpener makes all the difference.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I've used construction pencils, regular pencils, mechanical pencils, and 2mm lead holders. I've settled on the latter.
I've tried three:
This Staedtler is nice in the hand, but doesn't have a built-in sharpener.








I then tried this big Rockler version. I didn't find the measuring marks on the barrel to be helpful at all. It is heavy, and I dropped it and the plastic innards broke. Didn't like that. I do like the eraser that comes with it.









I then found this Caran D'Ache. I really like it. Is is hexagonal, unlike the Staedtler, weighs less than half what the Rockler does, and has a very nice, simple built-in sharpener-I much prefer it to the barrel pointers. This is all I use now.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Look at the end of the pencil and or remove the silver end of it
and there's a sharpener:


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Waho, I would have thought so as well, but I just double-checked and mine does not. I like the Caran D'Ache's shape and weight better as well.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I wish I could give credit to the LJer who showed me the 
sharpener on my Staedtler because I didn't know either.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't I feel like an idiot. All the other ones I've seen the entry point is from the bottom of the cap. This one is from the top of the cap. It works quite well. I still prefer the Caran D'Ache, but the Staedtler is now much closer. Thanks.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome CharlesA and thanks to all LJers dispensing

their knowledge and experiences, as I never would have known about

the sharpener either.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I use a range of mechanical pencils, 0.9mm being my preferred lead size. The larger diameter resists breaking better across rougher surfaces.

These are pretty cool. Far less likely to break and never need sharpening. Fit your existing utility knife.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Dan'um ,you started it!


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

There's no best pencil IMO. If it makes a fine mark it's usually not durable. If it's durable it usually cannot make a fine mark. If it can do both it's usually expensive.

I've settled on a combination of a .05mm mechanical pencil for fine marking and a carpenters pencil for writing or rough/fast marking.

To the original question push the button to "resharpen" the mechanical pencil. On the carpenters pencil I rarely sharpen it. I bought it 2 years ago and still have another year or two of it left.


----------



## dogmir (Dec 31, 2012)

I have really fallen for my Fastcap Fatboy. It has a lead that is really big. I can sharpen it with a regular sharpener. You can buy red lead for it too. I have tried using regular drafting clutch pencils but they are much more difficult to sharpen then this. I have two Fastcap tapes which have sharpeners which is handy as I usually use those when measuring something to mark. Otherwise I have a small one I keep in my apron.

Fastcap Fatboy


----------

